# What is this - ad says 71 GTO Judge



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

All,

Found this ad for a 71 GTO Judge. Looks like a Lemans, but has a lot of strange stuff. Is this a real car or a Lemans with a bunch of add ons? I know that pontiac did some weird stuff in Canada.
- Rear spoiler
- Judge decals
- GTO emblem in grille
- Strange hood


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> All,
> 
> Found this ad for a 71 GTO Judge. Looks like a Lemans, but has a lot of strange stuff. Is this a real car or a Lemans with a bunch of add ons? I know that pontiac did some weird stuff in Canada.
> - Rear spoiler
> ...


Well, on the surface, it looks to be a LeMans with Judge stripes and a really f-ing, butt-ugly aftermarket hood.
Also, hard to see in the pic, but the spoiler looks more like a 69 type, then the 70-72 airfoil design.

If you can get the VIN, that will tell the whole story.

GTO = 242371*XXXXXXX w/* = Letter code for assembly plant
LeMans = 235371*XXXXXXX
LeMans Sport = 237371*XXXXXXX
Tempest = 233371*XXXXXXX

Russ


----------



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

im almost 100% sure its from canada


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That is an ugly hood ....not even close. The front nose resembles a 1970 more than it does a 1971 particularly the grilles. Someone didn't see the cloning through to the end.


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

And it probably has a 402 under the hood!

Don't you find it funny the three guys in the same club are looking at this.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The lack of the endura front end and the grills are typical of the lemans. I can't imagine someone ordering a Judge with the endura delete option.

Just another clone, what do you mean by "weird stuff in Canada?"


----------



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

ive seen a car that looks like it on ebay awhile ago..and in some magazines ive seen canadian pontiacs and chevys that look rly wierd..like it would have the body of a 69 chevelle and the grill would look like an olds grill and it had a olds 442 hood but it was a pontiac..beaumont is one of the names of the pontiacs that were made in canda..they have grills,fenders,hoods,decals,rims,emblems,and other misc. stuff on the car from other cars..most of the pontiacs made for canada were chevy powered..i almost bought a gto from canada and it originally came with a chevy 302..lol..i checked the vin and the engine id numbers too..kinda wierd though..i didnt trust it so i didnt buy it..car was worked alittle bit..pretty fast but it didnt seem right with a 302......................


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

65Tempest said:


> ive seen a car that looks like it on ebay awhile ago..and in some magazines ive seen canadian pontiacs and chevys that look rly wierd..like it would have the body of a 69 chevelle and the grill would look like an olds grill and it had a olds 442 hood but it was a pontiac..beaumont is one of the names of the pontiacs that were made in canda..they have grills,fenders,hoods,decals,rims,emblems,and other misc. stuff on the car from other cars..most of the pontiacs made for canada were chevy powered..i almost bought a gto from canada and it originally came with a chevy 302..lol..i checked the vin and the engine id numbers too..kinda wierd though..i didnt trust it so i didnt buy it..car was worked alittle bit..pretty fast but it didnt seem right with a 302......................


I'm pretty sure the Beaumont was a re-badged Chevelle (66-69), it used the same dash as the Tempest/Lemans/GTO. In 1970 the Pontiac Tempest/Lemans/GTOs were imported into Canada. As far as I know in 71 the GTO was only built in the Atlanta, GA., Baltimore, MD., Framingham, Mass., Pontiac, MI., Arlington, TX. and the Freemont, CA. plants. The car you were looking to buy was probably a 66-69 Beaumont with GTO emblems.

Here is a 68 Beaumont,


----------



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

well i could be wrong lol...

but it was a white 65 wtih a black convertable top


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The lack of the endura front end and the grills are typical of the lemans. I can't imagine someone ordering a Judge with the endura delete option.
> 
> Just another clone, what do you mean by "weird stuff in Canada?"



"I mean like the Jury that was dreamed up in Canada. A 1970 Lemans, with the Lemans front end, GTO hood, 1969 rear spoiler, bench seat, a funky stripe going over the top of the car, and a 350 engine..." I'm not saying that I would mind having one today, but that's my explaination of "weird stuff in Canada".


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The lack of the endura front end and the grills are typical of the lemans. I can't imagine someone ordering a Judge with the endura delete option.


Was the delete option even available in 71? I know that in the early days of Endura, 68/69, it was a delete option, but I didn't think it was in 70-72.

Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

macgto7004 said:


> Was the delete option even available in 71? I know that in the early days of Endura, 68/69, it was a delete option, but I didn't think it was in 70-72.
> 
> Russ


Russ, 

I remember reading some time ago that pontiac offered an endura delete on GTOs in the later years (68-72), My knowledge on those years is weak at best. 

Also, I went to the Moultrie Swap meet today and saw that same grill from the first post on a 71 Luxury Lemans,



65Tempest said:


> well i could be wrong lol...
> 
> but it was a white 65 wtih a black convertable top


In 65 Pontiac Canada sold the Pontiac Acadian which was a re-badged Chevy II/ Nova. Did the car you are speaking of look like this;












70455goat said:


> "I mean like the Jury that was dreamed up in Canada. A 1970 Lemans, with the Lemans front end, GTO hood, 1969 rear spoiler, bench seat, a funky stripe going over the top of the car, and a 350 engine..." I'm not saying that I would mind having one today, but that's my explaination of "weird stuff in Canada".


I'd like to see pictures of the US cars imported to Canada and see the mods done to those cars by Pontiac/Chevrolet Canada.


----------



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

no it was a gto.the guy could of been lying about it being a canadian gto though.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Its a Lemans. The only year you could get the endura delete option was 1969. 

You could order a Lemans Sport in 1972 that came with the Endura option, but not the other way around.. 

That car looks like a hill billy job for sure...


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> Its a Lemans. The only year you could get the endura delete option was 1969.
> 
> You could order a Lemans Sport in 1972 that came with the Endura option, but not the other way around..
> 
> That car looks like a hill billy job for sure...


"A hill billy job for sure" Ha ha, that's pretty funny....true, but funny. Strange or not, the car is defienetly unique. The owner/seller doesn't sound too knowledgeable about GTOs. I tried to call him to get more info on the car.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't bother. 

If the guy is like that in his ad, the car is twice as hacked. Stay away and find a nice clean car that isn't too molested. There's too much that a paint job can hide....


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> Its a Lemans. The only year you could get the endura delete option was 1969.
> 
> You could order a Lemans Sport in 1972 that came with the Endura option, but not the other way around..
> 
> That car looks like a hill billy job for sure...


Just an fyi to clarify, the Endura delete option was offered in 68 & 69.

Russ


----------

